# I need help with my picture.



## johnny_redeemed (Sep 9, 2004)

My old picture went bad. how can i fix it, or replace it with a new picture?? thanks for any help you could offer.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 9, 2004)

Send me it in an email; I'll take care of it.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll also try and figure out the avatar folder in phpbb.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Sep 11, 2004)

Scott,
I just email you. Thanks to both of you for the help.

p.s. the new mods. to the board are cool!. Good work guys.


----------



## PastorKevin (Oct 25, 2004)

Fred or Scott,

If I email my personal pic to you, can you put it into my profile? Or do I have to do that?

Kevin


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes. You can email it or post it as an attachment to a post here and I can download it.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Nov 12, 2004)

My pic went bad again, can anyone help???


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny_redeemed_
> My pic went bad again, can anyone help???



Johnny,

Email it to me.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Nov 14, 2004)

I sent it, if you do not get it let me know.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnny_redeemed_
> I sent it, if you do not get it let me know.



Got it and sent email.,


----------

